# Ghost Mantis Issue With Oothing & Pushed Something Out Of Her Rear



## stacywhite75 (Mar 18, 2021)

Advice Please!!

My ghost mantis has a problem laying healthy ooths. They are very small and deformed and now her abdomen is swollen (see photos). She has something coming out of her privates (see photos). I have tried soaking her rear in warm water to loosen it up and gently ease it out but it won't budge. I'm so afraid it is plugging up her ability to go to the bathroom. She keeps trying to kick it off with her back legs. I feel so bad for her she must be so uncomfortable. It's crazy but I even gave her some prune juice. I don't know if she was straining so hard to lay the ooth that she ended up pushing out an innard.  I think it kind of looks like a mantis head, but I know she has not eaten any of her siblings. I give her water everyday, but I'm afraid if I give her anymore she will not be able to excrete it and become even more bloated. I'm so worried.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2021)

It could be a prolapse. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## stacywhite75 (Mar 18, 2021)

So what does that mean? Would that prevent her from going to the bathroom?


----------



## agent A (Mar 19, 2021)

prolapse is when the organs leak from the body wall. it's untreatable and fatal in an insect

however, yours looks just to have some ooth foam still on her abdomen


----------



## stacywhite75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Reply @mantisloverguy6000

Thank you for the feedback. I feel a little better. Do you know a way to get it to come off? I tried soaking the area in water for 30 minutes several times and it doesn't loosen or soften. Do you think it is clogging her vent and stopping her frassing?


----------



## stacywhite75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Good News!! Problem solved. It was dried ooth foam. I successfully removed it today and she is doing fine!


----------

